# Colnago TANDEM PORN



## rifreede (Jun 3, 2011)

Thought I would post images for your viewing pleasure...VERY RARE.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Crazy! Rare indeed! Never understood the tandem attraction, but if your gonna go that route, what better way!


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

I couldn't imagine the horror of stoking behind a captain with bowel problems. No where to run. No where to hide. No thanks!


----------



## gemesif (Feb 28, 2012)

*Awful*

Horror over 18 years!
:cryin:


----------

